# Diesel fuel injectors



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

Do you need any special washers for reinstalling these injectors


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

A friend said I needed copper crush washers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

There is a crush washer that needs to be replaced. Around $5 each. GM number 12855117


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you


----------

